# Beautiful male tabbies (DFW) Cleburne, Texas



## EllyMay (Dec 31, 2004)

These kitties are in Cleburne, but the foster mama is willing to deliver in the DFW, to the right home. There are 4 boys, all gorgeous. About 7 months old, litter trained, all good with other cats. She took the pregnant neighborhood stray in when no one else would and now has many cuties to find homes for. She can only afford the vet bills for the 5 that are hers, so these young cats have not had their shots yet. They are kept primarily indoors and she has had time to learn their individual personalities. She is not charging a fee, but asks that you have them neutered and given their shots. The sleepy headed kitties are pictured below... 

Picture 1
Picture 2
Picture 3


----------



## EllyMay (Dec 31, 2004)

These animals are still available. She says they are wonderful mousers and bird catchers. Unfortunately, they will be given to the animal shelter sometime early this week. If you or someone you know would like one or more of these sweet boys, please pm me. 

I do have more recent pictures available upon request.


----------



## EllyMay (Dec 31, 2004)

These kitties have now been placed.


----------

